# North wales to cornwall 11 days?



## beech03 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys 

We are starting in hull and travelling to the south coast in our converted dacia logan mcv and we have 11 day to do it in

just need some ideas for stops, places to see, POI  etc

day 1 - hull to north coast of wales and stay near Snowdens Watkin Path
day 2 - Climb Snowden then stay in campsite with Coarse fishing
Day 3 - Fish all day to rest weary legs, eith stay on campsite or move down the coast to aberwystrth area ?
Day 4 - Drive down to St davids  - Wedding anniversary - need a stop with a decent restraunt near by
Day 5 Drive to Bristol area - 
Day 6 - Minehead Area
Day 7 - Newquay Area
Day 8 - Falmouth Area
Day 9 - Exmouth Area
Day 10 New forest area?
DAY 11 - back to yorkshire

If anyone has done this sort of thing I would appreciate all you input


----------



## john1974 (Jul 27, 2017)

I think Beech, that is all driving?

Minehead to Newq is a fair ride, nice but a few hours at this time of year.. I guess if you get up early every day, it could work though..

others will have opinions..

J


----------



## IanH (Jul 27, 2017)

At this time of year I'd say N Wales to Cornwall in 11 days would be just about possible, but only if you drive overnights!!!!

:have fun:


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 27, 2017)

I can recomend channel view campsite at brean sands for Bristol area and for Falmouth would recomend pennance mill farm campsite 
Bon voyage


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Jul 27, 2017)

*St. David*



Chris356 said:


> I can recomend channel view campsite at brean sands for Bristol area and for Falmouth would recomend pennance mill farm campsite
> Bon voyage



ST.DAVIDS CAR PARK VERY GOOD FOR OVERNIGHT STAY NEAR SHOPS FOOD OUTLETS FREE AFTER 6pm


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Jul 27, 2017)

chairman said:


> st.davids car park very good for overnight stay near shops food outlets free after 6pm



aberystwyth you can stay in park and ride very good police station other side of road heard can stay on harbour but not tried there p/r good


----------



## Deleted member 56979 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Bristol area*



chairman said:


> aberystwyth you can stay in park and ride very good police station other side of road heard can stay on harbour but not tried there p/r good



OK BIT FURTHER DOWN BUT BURNHAM ON SEA HAVE STAYED IN CAR PARK MANY TIME BIT NOISE WITH CAR UNTIL 11sh THEN OK


----------



## beech03 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks guys .....keep it coming....


----------



## john1974 (Jul 28, 2017)

beech, if you are out of main Holiday season, (if not will be a bit busy) bugger Minehead, go up Porlock towards Lynmouth, turn left to Oare / Malsmead - and find Cloud Farm in Lorna Doone Valley..I go at least once a year, quite magical site by a babbling stream..  you can park in a few fields, all along the bank side..

I went recently and did a nice circular walk over the moors, a pub in ?Brendan was about half way..

Blue Anchor is nice too.

John


----------



## Stanski (Jul 28, 2017)

*VISITING THE SOUTHWEST and WALES*



beech03 said:


> Hi Guys
> We are starting in hull and travelling to the south coast in our converted dacia logan mcv and we have 11 day to do it in
> just need some ideas for stops, places to see, POI  etc
> 
> ...



I think you have set an ambitious target with a large amount of travel (as indicated by others also).  I love driving and so could manage your plan but would not enjoy it as there would be little opportunity to stop and explore.  If you wish to stop in Somerset for more fishing then depending on what type of sport you seek there are plenty options available.  I am not an eager fisherman but do enjoy occasional Trout or Sea excursions with friends.

Enjoy it. - When is it happening?


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 28, 2017)

May I suggest a different mountain?
Snowdon summit only disappoints.
Try Tryfan where you can park up underneath.


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2017)

beech03 said:


> Hi Guys day 2 - Climb Snowden
> If anyone has done this sort of thing I would appreciate all you input



It may take a few days if you want to see anything up there  often very foggy


----------

